
Australian Teen Hacked Apple Twice in Search of a Job Offer - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/australian-teen-hacked-apple-job-offer/
======
FrancoBeg
Hope he gets a job lol

~~~
digighoul
He’s probably lucky that there was no significant data exposure or financial
losses.

Could have been a very different outcome.

